# roo or hen??? bluebell in picture



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if this bluebell is a roo or hen???? Any ideas


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Depending on age and breed, I would say hen.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

She is about 14 weeks, just going to lay if she is a Hen, but I just found out that my polish Hen this morning has started to crow??? Any ideas


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Pullet is my guess. 14 weeks is still pretty young to be anywhere near laying. Her comb should redden up before she lays.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Some hens crow when there is no current rooster. If u were to get one this would change. And they all look like hens to me.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I say hen.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hen!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks just like my Blue Jersey Giant hens I used to have.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

She is a Hen, I know who is crowing now


----------

